# 2018 TT RS Oil



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,

I was planning to change my oil as I approach 5k miles, and I pulled info on the oil/filter/etc. While doing so, I noticed it no longer suggests 5W-30 LL03 for my vehicle, instead 0W-30, and I can't find the part number available to purchase anywhere. My local dealership doesn't have any either, they said they won't until they burn through their 5W-30 stock.

Anybody know a source for this oil? G 052 545 M2


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Shell Helix ultra is 0w-30 & 504/507 spec.
https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-92111-shel ... e-oil.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another 0w-30 504/507 spec oil..-Comma-eco-vg-0w-30
https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-147452-ful ... e-oil.aspx
Although I'm sure 5w-30 504/507 spec will be fine. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you! Now to try and find this over on the other side of the pond.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Another 0w-30 504/507 spec oil..-Comma-eco-vg-0w-30
> https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-147452-ful ... e-oil.aspx
> Although I'm sure 5w-30 504/507 spec will be fine.
> Hoggy.


Been mulling this over myself as I need a bottle to top up. 
Bit reluctant to get a 0w-30 504/507 oil as it's not what is stipulated in the manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Zephy, Perhaps OP lives in a colder climate across the pond & 0w-30 is better.
Common oils of correct spec for UK are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30, 504/507 spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Not colder, I'm in Texas. It's just what Audi is saying to use now for the '18 TT RS here. They we're suggesting 5W-30 previously, but looks like they've updated to the 0W.

Thanks for the tips, I'm looking around now to try and source something.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's correct. Shell and Castrol oil finder apps both now recommend 0w-30 for the TT. 
But that's not what my manual says.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

I found a source for Pennzoil Platinum Euro LX 0w-30 which is 504/507, so picked up some.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ormandj said:


> I found a source for Pennzoil Platinum Euro LX 0w-30 which is 504/507, so picked up some.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have just taken delivery of an Audi TT RS and 0w-30 is recommended. My previous TTS used 5w-30 and dealer said to use the same oil as TTS 🤔 Assume Castrol EDGE 0W-30 A5/B5 is as good as anything? The Castrol checker was not much help, said refer to technical.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ademanuele said:


> I have just taken delivery of an Audi TT RS and 0w-30 is recommended. My previous TTS used 5w-30 and dealer said to use the same oil as TTS 🤔 Assume Castrol EDGE 0W-30 A5/B5 is as good as anything? The Castrol checker was not much help, said refer to technical.
> 
> View attachment 489108


Hi, Surprised 0w-30 is recommended but things do change. The Mk 1 225 recommended oil in the early days was 0w-30. 503.01 spec
There is a Motul & a Shell Helix oil that is 0w30 & 504/507 spec,so you decide.
I can list them if required. 
PS perhaps I have already.
Hoggy.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> There is a Motul & a Shell Helix oil that is 0w30 & 504/507 spec,so you decide.
> I can list them if required.
> Hoggy.


Yes please... Is Castrol not recommended?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ademanuele said:


> Yes please... Is Castrol not recommended?


Hi, Here's two. Castrol only produce 5w-30 in 504/507 spec as far as I know, but will check again.
Hoggy.  
*Motul Specific VW 504 00 507 00 0w-30 Fully Synthetic Car Engine Oil
Shell Helix Ultra Professional AV-L 0w-30 Pure Plus Fully Synthetic Engine Oil*


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi A few more 0w-30 504/507 spec 
Comma Eco-VG 0w-30 Fully Synthetic Car Engine Oil
Shell Helix Ultra ECT C2/C3 0w-30 Fully Synthetic Engine Oil
Millers Oils XF Premium C3 VW 0w-30 Fully Synthetic Engine Oil
Hoggy.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy, my head is spinning 😵‍💫 so what should I consider when deciding on which one to get, or will they all do the job equally well. Assume they all mix nicely (e.g. does not matter what is currently in the engine)?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes all modern oils mix without problems. It's a personal choice, Motul would be mine, but use the one that easiest to obtain.
Hoggy.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have found the Shell Helix Ultra on Amazon and will order in the morning...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ademanuele said:


> I have found the Shell Helix Ultra on Amazon and will order in the morning...


Hi, Much cheaper to buy in 5 litres








Shell Helix Ultra ECT C2 C3 SAE 0W30 5L Car Engine Oil 5 Litres Fully Synthetic : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive


Buy Shell Helix Ultra ECT C2 C3 SAE 0W30 5L Car Engine Oil 5 Litres Fully Synthetic at Amazon UK. Free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk




Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my 5 cents opinion:

I don't like 0/30, it's too thin for my driving style (only fast highway or suburban, zero city, zero stop&go, 2/3 track day/year) and also for my climate (we are, since end of may between 30 to 40C, in winter rarely below 7/8C), so I prefer tu use the 0-40 (511-00) that Audi recommend for other RS models.
It can be found VW-bottled (more expensive):
ORIGINALE Audi Special Performance Olio Motore 5l SAE 0w40 OLIO LONGLIFE ga52579m4 OEM | eBay
or directly from the producer (quite cheaper, around 9 euro/liter)
Mobil 1 ESP x3 0W-40


last but not the least  , I don't like to mix different oils (unless it's an emergency refill, quite improbable) and I don't like to empty the engine oil from the top


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> my 5 cents opinion:
> 
> I don't like 0/30, it's too thin for my driving style (only fast highway or suburban, zero city, zero stop&go, 2/3 track day/year) and also for my climate (we are, since end of may between 30 to 40C, in winter rarely below 7/8C), so I prefer tu use the 0-40 (511-00) that Audi recommend for other RS models.


I wondered about the ambient temperature. We don't get +30C many days a year and when the engine is running at temperature it is much higher anyhow (~200C). What is the impact on 0/30 if the weather is say 40C for long periods? Am curious as we plan to take the car to France for a couple of weeks.

Would it invalidate the car's warranty if you did not use the recommended oil?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, At 20c or 40c the w30 oil will be the same viscosity , the 0w will only be more useful if the ambient start temps are 10c or less
0w is thinner at low temp so faster oil circulation to top of engine.
0w30 / 5w30 very little difference at Europerance ambient temp.
Unless documented no one will know which oil was used. 
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

but viscosity when the oil is at 100C or above will be different between a 0/30 and a 0/40... the last remaining thicker and thus assuring a more resistant oil film…. problem of the EA888/855 engines is that there isn't an oil cooler but just a water exchanger, then hot laps/hard driving in summer can easily lead to +130C oil temp
ok, UK is not Italy, but once the car is tracked/spirited driven, I don't expect much difference in oil temp if the ambient temp is 22 or 30 c... you will just need a bit more time to reach the same oil temp


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

Not RS, but Audi dealer used 0/20 VW508 on my oil service in March. Comma website states that this is only suitable for newer engines and is not backwards compatible.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Going off on a tangent, I have always poured oil straight into the engine but sometimes get spillage, especially with large containers. Decided to start afresh with my new TT and try and keep the engine clean! Has anyone use the GADLANE Car 2 In 1 Plastic Funnel, assume it is as good as anything?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ademanuele said:


> Going off on a tangent, I have always poured oil straight into the engine but sometimes get spillage, especially with large containers. Decided to start afresh with my new TT and try and keep the engine clean! Has anyone use the GADLANE Car 2 In 1 Plastic Funnel, assume it is as good as anything?


Hi, A funnel is a funnel, but a longer flexible one will have more uses.
Hoggy.


----------

